# Metropolis Ark 5 Video - Writing "Escape from Metropolis"



## David Kudell (Dec 21, 2021)

I had so much fun writing this theme "Escape from Metropolis" for the debut of Metropolis Ark 5. I’ve also created a video that walks through how I put it together. Hope it's helpful!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 21, 2021)

David seems like a super nice guy and his setup looks cool. You keep doing you David! (cool name too


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 21, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> David seems like a super nice guy and his setup looks cool. You keep doing you David! (cool name too


Thanks from one David to another!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Dec 21, 2021)

Awesome track David and thanks for the walkthrough!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 21, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Thanks from one David to another!


I like your track. Also enjoyed your cue from The Clause Family 2.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 21, 2021)

Nice themes in this cue. I also like the fact that Arc 5 seems to be big but also incredibly detailed sound as well.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 21, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Nice themes in this cue. I also like the fact that Arc 5 seems to be big but also incredibly detailed sound as well.


That’s something I never thought of, but you’re right. I think it helps that I didn’t need to use reverb on anything (other than the choir - I did put a smidge on that).


----------



## mrnobody (Dec 21, 2021)

great cue. well done. i enjoyed the walkthrough


----------



## RSK (Dec 21, 2021)

Very well done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 21, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> That’s something I never thought of, but you’re right. I think it helps that I didn’t need to use reverb on anything (other than the choir - I did put a smidge on that).


the major/minor chord figures are really next-level great. Yeah, we can try to achieve the same thing with legatos but it's not quite the same. You can get that end of Princess Leia string/wind thing really easily with these patches now.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi David! Amazing track! As a non Ark owner Does this makes sense as my first Ark purchase to complementary to Nucleus and some spitfire stuff ?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 21, 2021)

Congrats on the track @David Kudell, the main hero theme is really awesome  Very piece with plenty of moods and surprises.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 22, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Hi David! Amazing track! As a non Ark owner Does this makes sense as my first Ark purchase to complementary to Nucleus and some spitfire stuff ?


I don’t have Nucleus so not entirely sure, but I think it depends on what kind of music you’re writing. If you’re doing horror or suspense Ark 5 is really great. The string shorts and fanfares are nice if you need that. Arks 1-4 all excel at specific things, so I’d pick based on what you want to write. If you have the funds the whole Ark bundle is a great deal.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 22, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> I don’t have Nucleus so not entirely sure, but I think it depends on what kind of music you’re writing. If you’re doing horror or suspense Ark 5 is really great. The string shorts and fanfares are nice if you need that. Arks 1-4 all excel at specific things, so I’d pick based on what you want to write. If you have the funds the whole Ark bundle is a great deal.



Hi David,
beautiful track, thank you!

What are your thoughts on the Arks 1-4 on Sine? 

I am still rather hesitant when it comes to the player.

Cheers and happy holidays!


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 22, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Hi David,
> beautiful track, thank you!
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Arks 1-4 on Sine?
> ...


Sine is very stable for me, I’ve just worked on 3 film scores with it using lots of Sine instruments and it didn’t crash once. I use JXL brass on everything. I am on MacOS and Cubase. Yes 1.0 in 2019 was buggy but it’s solid now.


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Dec 22, 2021)

Sounded amazing David … great job 👏


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 23, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Hi David! Amazing track! As a non Ark owner Does this makes sense as my first Ark purchase to complementary to Nucleus and some spitfire stuff ?


Nucleus is great but recorded in a different hall. there’s a lot of great material in MA5 that serves as a foundation, whether it’s the long pads, the chord figures, the string shorts, the amazing choral patches. I’ve used Berlin series (and JXL brass) with MA5 and they sound great together.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 23, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Nucleus is great but recorded in a different hall. there’s a lot of great material in MA5 that serves as a foundation, whether it’s the long pads, the chord figures, the string shorts, the amazing choral patches. I’ve used Berlin series (and JXL brass) with MA5 and they sound great together.


Thanks for you reply! Any idea how easy it is to blend Nucleus with the Hall used for Ark and Berlin?


----------



## gives19 (Dec 24, 2021)

A rich warm and dynamic toolbox that covers a lot of bases IMHO. Was going to grab another library, but I think this might be a better purchase for me to cover this base. Love the Playable runs in all the instruments, which for me as a player is a real time saver! Thanks David.


----------



## frangolupo23 (Dec 29, 2021)

David, this is the kind of video and track I love watching and listening to many times. I thoroughly enjoy it because of the mastery of your composition, mix and eloquent explanation. You also gave me all the more reason to buy the library. Its sound and its superbly produced and well thought-out patches, that you present so skillfully, are irresistible. Thank you!


----------

